# We did it! Happy 12th Birthday Punk!



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

In light of recent health concerns I opted to go without a cake!








But she gets a ribbon for participation! Lol
I thought we would miss this one for a while there, but she pulled through for me like she always does. 








If course Lambie is in on the party! Later I will wrap all her toys and let her make a colossal mess unwrapping them. Because new toys are not needed, the game is the unwrapping. 
This dog humbles me. She is so **** forgiving. She is my light, my joy, my heart. Want to live in the woods? Sure let's go! Want to move across the country? Get in the truck! 
She has been through floods, fires and now a hurricane. We have been homeless, hungry, stranded, hit by a car and moved to the 'hood. 
Happy Birthday Punk! I could not love you more!


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Happy Birthday Shadow!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Aww happy birthday beautiful girl! ❤


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We love you Shadow!


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday!! Congratulations to you and Sabismom!


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Shadow!) ❤


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday Shadow!
You two deserve each other  and lucky to have each other


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She is a blessed dog. To have so many people pulling for her. I thank you all, from the bottom of my heart for your support, ideas, comfort, wishes and prayers. This dog just leaves me speechless sometimes.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I’m so happy to have seen this post! Happy birthday Shadow!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Happy birthday Miss Shadow 🥳 🎉


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

🎊🎂HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHADOW🎂🎊

Looking forward to another year of stories from you and your mom! 💐


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Happy birthday Shadow!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What an accomplishment! Happy Birthday. I bet she can't wait to see what's in the presents! She looks beautiful. Cheers!


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHADOW}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Happy birthday Shadow 🎂


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Happy birthday Shadow!


----------



## Sabre's Mom (Jul 27, 2018)

Happy Birthday Shadow! 🎉🐾


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

A well earned happy birthday


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Happy birthday shadow!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Happy anniversary of puppy day! 🐶


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Happy Birthday Shadow !!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Happy birthday sweet girl.


----------



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

Happy birthday Shadow! So glad you made it! Now for another year....


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Happy birthday sweet shadow! one of the coolest and toughest dogs ive ever had the pleasure of hearing about, with an owner to match! give her a scratch from me! ❤


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Some birthday fun until my phone ran out of space! I may do take two later.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Happy birthday beautiful shadow! You're amazing!!


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday Shadow! Hope you both enjoy this wonderful day…


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> Some birthday fun until my phone ran out of space! I may do take two later.


That’s awesome and so good on you for that special touch!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Happy birthday Shadow, you look amazing!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Happy birthday beautiful girl!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She has been eating well and has gained a bit. Solid poop for 4 days and no vomiting. Transitioning to the RC diet, slowly so as not to cause an issue.
Someday soon I will lose this beautiful girl. But not today! Today we celebrate.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Hooray for Shadow!!!


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Yay I was holding my breath for this one! Congrats and happy birthday Shadow! She definitely earned it. Another congrats for solid poop for 4 days straight. 🥳 We love you!


----------



## DogsRPeople2 (Feb 16, 2021)

Happy birthday sweet Shadow💕


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sadly today is a bad day. But I stole a work van and opted for an overnighter. 







Shadow is comfy


----------



## DogsRPeople2 (Feb 16, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> Sadly today is a bad day. But I stole a work van and opted for an overnighter.
> View attachment 592459
> 
> Shadow is comfy


Please give her a hug for me. Shes a sweetie.💕


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Being comfy on bad days is important. I hope the overnighter perks both of you up!


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

Happy belated birthday Shadow! Hope you feel better soon!

And well done to you for all your care to get her here!


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> Sadly today is a bad day. But I stole a work van and opted for an overnighter.
> View attachment 592459
> 
> Shadow is comfy


Glamping!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Too lazy to start a new thread. Camping, post birthday.


----------

